# Topaz meets Qashqai



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Did a neighbours car for him today, used Topaz for the first time on it

Topaz has to be one of the easiest detailing product I have used, wipe on, wipe off, gone with just a light buffing, amazing gloss. Used it on paint, trim and glass.

This stuff is brilliant


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

DA or manual?


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

Have a look here I have just added a picture of our 207SW 7 weeks after applying Topaz........

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=353271


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

By hand, did whole car in ten minutes


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

I have really got to try this, looks like great stuff... 
Do you wax over the top or leave as is? 
Great job btw Andy, not an easy colour to get looking good :thumb:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Pittsy said:


> I have really got to try this, looks like great stuff...
> Do you wax over the top or leave as is?
> Great job btw Andy, not an easy colour to get looking good :thumb:


Never been happy with anything I have used on this colour, always disappointed until today, he is a neighbour and mate so will keep Topaz for his car

It went straight over his 5 month coat of Fusso light


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm with Pittsy, seriously need to get me some. 5ltrs though would be wasted on me.

Reluctant to go via Ebay for a 1ltr bottle so if anyone wants to split some with me, drop me a line.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Never been happy with anything I have used on this colour, always disappointed until today, he is a neighbour and mate so will keep Topaz for his car
> 
> It went straight over his 5 month coat of Fusso light


What sort of durability without an lsp on top do you reckon? 
A guy at work has just got a lexus in a similar colour and it seems to look really flat to me, he was asking about products the other day to make it 'pop' a bit more, topaz might be worth a shot, got a little sample I could give him:thumb:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

nbray67 said:


> I'm with Pittsy, seriously need to get me some. 5ltrs though would be wasted on me.
> 
> Reluctant to go via Ebay for a 1ltr bottle so if anyone wants to split some with me, drop me a line.


Got off ebay mate, a member also me 200ml, exactly the same


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Pittsy said:


> What sort of durability without an lsp on top do you reckon?
> A guy at work has just got a lexus in a similar colour and it seems to look really flat to me, he was asking about products the other day to make it 'pop' a bit more, topaz might be worth a shot, got a little sample I could give him:thumb:


Send me your address, will send you 100ml,


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

> What sort of durability without an lsp on top do you reckon?


Have a look on my thread that I linked there is a photo of our car beading 7 weeks in with only Topaz on it...........


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

Really does seem to be the 'must have' for anybody wanting quick simple results 

I will get round to ringing another autosmart guy but need somebody local to split it with as 5L & 1 car seems silly lol


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Send me your address, will send you 100ml,


Cheers Andy, I have got about 60ml ish to try but could give that to the lexus guy, did you end up buying 5ltrs then? If you have only got a few hundred ml I wouldn't want to take it off you. 
Cheers for the offer though fella much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

m500dpp said:


> Have a look on my thread that I linked there is a photo of our car beading 7 weeks in with only Topaz on it...........


Wow 7 weeks is good, you don't get 7 weeks from some waxes:thumb:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Pittsy said:


> Cheers Andy, I have got about 60ml ish to try but could give that to the lexus guy, did you end up buying 5ltrs then? If you have only got a few hundred ml I wouldn't want to take it off you.
> Cheers for the offer though fella much appreciated :thumb:


No mate, got a litre, only have 1 100ml empty bottle to decant some into, happy to send you 100ml, more than enough for a whole car or 2


----------



## nickka (Jun 2, 2008)

Are you guys putting the topaz all over prior to buffing off ? or panel at a time ?

great job by the way:thumb:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

nickka said:


> Are you guys putting the topaz all over prior to buffing off ? or panel at a time ?
> 
> great job by the way:thumb:


Panel, next panel, went back to buff first panel, most had already disappeared


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

AndyA4TDI said:


> No mate, got a litre, only have 1 100ml empty bottle to decant some into, happy to send you 100ml, more than enough for a whole car or 2


Brilliant cheers mate, pm incoming :thumb:
Just didn't want to leave you short


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Pittsy said:


> Brilliant cheers mate, pm incoming :thumb:
> Just didn't want to leave you short


Will post on Wednesday fella


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Looks good that.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Spoony said:


> Looks good that.


And no Spoony, I haven't figured out what exactly it is yet, lol


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

So what is this product ? Polish? glaze ? Wax ?


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

Looks great, might have to add this to my list for the AS rep!


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Blueberry said:


> So what is this product ? Polish? glaze ? Wax ?


No idea, works brilliantly over everything Kerry,


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

btw, does it fill or just gloss?


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

greymda said:


> btw, does it fill or just gloss?


In my opinion just adds gloss, lots


----------



## den_kova (Feb 17, 2015)

good job


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Picked up my 5lts from Autosmart retailers in Norwich last friday, looking forward to giving this ago.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

what did you guys use to apply the Topaz with ..


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

How would you say this compares to your favourite polish / glaze?


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

bradleymarky said:


> what did you guys use to apply the Topaz with ..


Either a blue AS polish sponge or grab some G3 applicator pads from Halfrauds. The black one is ideal for applying Topaz to paint that has been prepped. If the paint is unprepped use the white one so it gives a slight cleaning action.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Did my car this orning with topaz, very easy to work with and come up a treat. Spoiled it by putting Sonax protect + shine hybrid on top.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

bradleymarky said:


> Did my car this orning with topaz, very easy to work with and come up a treat. Spoiled it by putting Sonax protect + shine hybrid on top.


Go straight back over with the Topaz if you want.


----------



## andspenka (Apr 19, 2014)

I had a Qashqai in exactly the same colour, never used Topaz on it though. It's a strange colour, in the sun it's stunning but when it's overcast it's a totally different colour.

Pics of mine.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

I used to get very little enjoyment doing this colour car until I used Topaz on it


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

There is a caution note on my can of Topaz NOT to use on windscreens


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Just debating ordering some off ebay


----------



## peugeot106 (Apr 15, 2011)

That's impressive. Shame doesn't come into smaller sizes


----------

